# why is La Patrie Concert CW so much heavier than Yamaha CG142S classical guitars?



## parksung (Sep 9, 2010)

I played the La Patrie Concert CW (cedar top, mahogany sides) vs. the Yamaha CG 142S (spruce top, not sure what else) and the neck was noticeably heavier on the La Patrie.

The La Patrie was about CAD500, the Yamaha about CAD400, not that this matters really.

Just curious since most classicals I've played are lighter like the Yamaha CG142S (or any other Yamahas I've toyed with). Is it just preference? Is it the wood? What??


----------



## tapedeck74 (Jul 1, 2010)

The LaPatrie has a truss rod, while I'm pretty sure the Yamaha does not. That would account for a noticeable difference in weight.


----------



## parksung (Sep 9, 2010)

is having a truss rod an advantage than not?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You rarely need a truss rod on a classical guitar, but when you do need one its good to have. Everything else being equal, I'd take the guitar with the truss rod. (And I did - I've been very happy with my LaPatrie classical.)


----------

